# Post in the Water in Perdido Bay off of Lillian Hwy??



## fourwinns (Mar 14, 2009)

I have lived here all my life but in Santa Rosa county and have always wondered why are all the pillings in the water off of Lillian Hwy in Perdido Bay. Think I have the road and body of water correct.??? I can understand old dock pilling close to the bank but why are there pillings way out in the water? Was it an old restaurant or something? Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

From what I was told it was pilings from an old logging or paper mill.

Skip


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I was told by an old guy that the old mill that used to be there floated the logs in between them. Not sure how much truth there is to that .


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

That is why that area is called Millview.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It certainly looks "fishy", How deep is it and what's the bottom like?

Jim


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Huge timber operations from there to 100 miles north, mostly before 1900.

See "History" under

<a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alabama_and_Gulf_Coast_Railway">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alabama_and_Gulf_Coast_Railway</a>

Joraca


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Papermill dead silt. Some flounder hang around them sometimes.

Skip


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have wondered that my entire life as well. For the most part, the water there is dead with the exeptionto the catfish and stigrays withoccasional flounder. I've waded all through the bay and about 8- percent of it is just waist deep ALL the way across.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think there was a very large concentration of chemicals dumped in that bay. The bottom is all silt and little to no plant life except for some on the edges.

Skip


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

> *fourwinns (29/05/2010)*I have lived here all my life but in Santa Rosa county and have always wondered why are all the pillings in the water off of Lillian Hwy in Perdido Bay. Think I have the road and body of water correct.??? I can understand old dock pilling close to the bank but why are there pillings way out in the water? Was it an old restaurant or something? Just curious.
> 
> Thanks


<span style="font-size: 16pt;">*A Brief History of Perdido Bay by Jim Lane*

<span style="font-size: 15pt; font-style: italic;"><sup>...Logging was a big industry on the bay for many years, and for part of the time, logs were moved to Pensacola Bay by taking them through a man-made cut dug approximately where the intracoastal waterway now connects Perdido Bay and Big Lagoon...</sup><br style="font-style: italic;"><br style="font-style: italic;"><span style="font-size: 15pt; font-style: italic;"><sup>...The sawmills at Millview closed down about the turn of the twentieth century, and the shores of the bay remained largely unsettled until the 1940's. There were few houses that fronted the bay. From my recollection, there was an average of about one house per quarter mile along Lillian Highway in Florida...

</sup><span style="font-size: 15pt;"><sup>http://www.friendsofperdidobay.com/hispb.htm</sup><span style="font-size: 15pt; font-style: italic;"><sup>

</sup><span style="font-size: 15pt; font-family: Tahoma;"><sup>The rest of the article is pretty interesting also.</sup><span style="font-size: 15pt; font-style: italic;"><sup>




</sup>


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

The bay, as you can see, averages 7'. You can wade out thru the pilings and it averages 1'-3' dependind on tides. As far as fish, I have caught many reds, specks, flounder, cats.......your basic bay fishlife. Perdido has really come to life over the last few years.

If you are not familiar with the mill area, Be VERY careful if in a boat or even wading. ALOT of pilings underwater that you will not see till too late. Also ALOT of oyster shells.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

don't know how many of yall fish the north bay near the river mouth but there are pilons that run all the way across the water there. At low ride they were a problem a few years ago does anyone know anything about these.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

It's been a few years since I took my boat up there but if you stayed right in the middle at the bottle neck you where ok. But if you got outside abit there where two rows of deadheads. Somebody told me they where part of an old bridge. Don't know if it's true or not. After you get thru there a ways it gets deep, if I remember right I was marking 45' in the main channel.

Skip


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah thats where I'm talkin about I have always wondered


----------



## Tammy S (Jul 1, 2020)

I would love to see photos of the old sawmill.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

2010...Post


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

Tammy S said:


> I would love to see photos of the old sawmill.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm confused, how does Debbie Reynolds tie into the sawmill discussion?


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

DLo said:


> I'm confused, how does Debbie Reynolds tie into the sawmill discussion?


Tammy S made me do it. 😉


----------

